
Non-myths about programming (or, CS is the "least worst" profession) - kmod
http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1839594.1839595
======
johnzabroski
More useful? [http://blogs.msdn.com/b/alfredth/archive/2010/08/13/non-
myth...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/alfredth/archive/2010/08/13/non-myths-about-
programming.aspx)

Not behind a paywall.

